# A pretty bride sure doesn't hurt (48 Images)



## skiboarder72 (May 28, 2014)

Shot this wedding this past Saturday (my birthday!). Really like how it came out but wish I had a little bit more time with the bride and groom for some couple's photos. Any critiques/comments/ideas welcome!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.





26.





27.





28.





29.





30.





31.





32.





33.





34.





35.





36.





37.





38.





39.





40.





41.





42.





43.





44.





45.





46.





47.





48.





Thanks for looking!  Any critiques/comments/ideas are welcome!

Original Post: Grace Church Commerce Club Wedding Photos | J. Jones Photography


----------



## Derrel (May 28, 2014)

Some really nice photographs! AND you are totally right--a pretty bride sure does not hurt the results! I really liked the sunset shot placed in there, and the dancing immediately following with the blue hour windows showing behind the spectators--that was a very nice way to show the time of day and the timing of the events.


----------



## tirediron (May 28, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## PropilotBW (May 28, 2014)

Very very good set.  I would be happy if you were to have shot my wedding. 

I'm not sure about #21 though.  It's a LOT of wall and the groom is cut off...just seems like some wall could be cropped out.


----------



## snerd (May 28, 2014)

The gal in the sneakers, jumping for the bouquet, is awesome!


----------



## TWright33 (May 28, 2014)

These are some great shots!

Can I ask what camera/lens combos you where running?

I was creeping on your EXIF data and see 85mm 1.4, 70-200 2.8, and then some wide angle (something capable of 16mm)

Did you have two bodies on your person, or where you swapping those lenses that fast? Or a second shooter?

I know this is a lot of questioning


----------



## OrionsByte (May 28, 2014)

Wow, great set!

Can I ask you why you chose to underexpose the cake in #23? Was it just so that the sunset behind it would be captured the way you wanted, and if so, why didn't you use a little more flash to bring the lighting on the subject up more?

It's really the only shot in the set I don't like, but I'm interested to hear what your creative thought process was for it, because I might learn something.


----------



## ronlane (May 28, 2014)

Nice set of shots, they should be really happy with these.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 28, 2014)

terrific, couldn't imagine a better set that looked as real as these.
If I were ever to get married again, I'd hire you in an instant.


----------



## MOREGONE (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful photos. I don't say this often but your photos are what I strive for with my own images. 

Thank you for leaving the metadata intact!


----------



## pjaye (May 28, 2014)

This is a gorgeous set. Very very well done.


----------



## skiboarder72 (May 29, 2014)

OrionsByte said:


> Wow, great set!
> 
> Can I ask you why you chose to underexpose the cake in #23? Was it just so that the sunset behind it would be captured the way you wanted, and if so, why didn't you use a little more flash to bring the lighting on the subject up more?
> 
> It's really the only shot in the set I don't like, but I'm interested to hear what your creative thought process was for it, because I might learn something.



My wife actually lit this with a video light, and it didn't have QUITE enough power to fully match the sunset behind it. My flash was mounted across the room and I didn't have much time for the shot. I could probably brighten it up a bit more in post if I wanted to. Good eye!


----------



## skiboarder72 (May 29, 2014)

TWright33 said:


> These are some great shots!
> 
> Can I ask what camera/lens combos you where running?
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'm a single shooter (with my wife assisting). One camera body (D4), with a variety of lenses. Mostly my 35 1.4g, 85 f1.4g, 70-200, 60mm marco, and the wide one is my 16-35mm f4 VR.


----------



## TWright33 (May 29, 2014)

skiboarder72 said:


> TWright33 said:
> 
> 
> > These are some great shots!
> ...



Awesome man. June 7th is my first wedding as a second shooter, I hope to emulate the images you produce.


----------



## Steve5D (May 29, 2014)

Wow, those are _really _nice!

The only one I have a problem with is the one with the Groom and all the Groomsmen. Was there not a better place to shoot that?"


----------



## ruggedshutter (May 29, 2014)

Beautiful photos and you're right, a beautiful bride doesn't hurt


----------



## tommyboy (May 29, 2014)

Great images.  How did you light the reception shots?  Looks like 1 off camera?  Wife holding?


----------



## skiboarder72 (May 30, 2014)

tommyboy said:


> Great images.  How did you light the reception shots?  Looks like 1 off camera?  Wife holding?



Thanks! And yes, one off camera light. Sometimes a flash, sometimes a video light.


----------



## kathyt (May 30, 2014)

Nice set. Very nice composition.


----------



## wgoode (May 30, 2014)

Could you tell me what your settings were for the sparkler picture?


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jun 4, 2014)

wgoode said:


> Could you tell me what your settings were for the sparkler picture?



One off camera flash behind the couple, 1/100th of a second, ISO 1600, f2.8, 70-200 @ 100ish


----------



## blueeyepicture (Jun 7, 2014)

This one is truly one of experienced discussion for me because of I have authentically found some of great wedding photographs here. Exclusive Wedding photographs shows the greater ability of photographer. I have found complete emotion and timing in those pictures. Really Exceptional Job and this one is also inspirational way for the Wedding photographers.


----------



## studio460 (Jul 17, 2014)

Super stuff! Nothing like a pretty bride to make your images really shine!


----------

